

Web Design Advice - avodonosov

Don&#x27;t just use gray text on white background.
If you really want to make your text difficult to read, you will achieve even better results with white text on white background.
======
bryanrasmussen
Responsive Design ProTip: When screen size decreases it becomes increasingly
difficult to read the text, solve this problem by increasing text size in
proportion to decrease of screen size.

